# How strong would the Byaku-Sharingan be?



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

Here's a hypothetical Byakugan enhancement, which gives both the abilities of the 3 tomoe sharingan and the Byakugan. How strong would it be on Hyuuga Neji? On Hyuuga Hiazhi? Who's the strongest they could take on individually, with all the abilities of both Doujutsu?


----------



## Klue (Oct 14, 2016)

Combined with the Byakugan, the Sharingan would become shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mystical Palm (Oct 14, 2016)

Neji and co moves up a few tiers, but nothing groundbreaking. 

I'd like to think he would be almost impossible to touch in close quarters, except by the likes of individuals such as  Gate of Shock Guy, V2 A, Minato etc. A literal taijutsu god is created, only surpassed in close quarters by those who possess inhuman speed/movements.

if you get to close then it is over for you. He uses the sharingan to decipher even minuscule muscle tension then uses his superior striking speed to make decisive strikes. As soon as you enter his 360 degree field of vision he starts to read your movements, which is pretty dangerous .

Probably he can now take on individuals like Gated Lee, and Sakura.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

Mystical Palm said:


> Neji and co moves up a few tiers, but nothing groundbreaking.
> 
> I'd like to think he would be almost impossible to touch in close quarters, except by the likes of individuals such as  Gate of Shock Guy, V2 A, Minato etc. A literal taijutsu god is created, only surpassed in close quarters by those who possess inhuman speed/movements.
> 
> ...



I also think it would be pretty strong, but I think differently about Neji being able to take on A and Minato. I think he would be able to take on either. Jyuuken would work wonders on A's lightening shroud and Neji all round sight and precog would allow him to take on Minato. He would know where all Kunai where at all times, he would know where Minato is at all times and he could see all of Minato's action in advance.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 14, 2016)

Kaguya lvel for sure.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

Pre-cog is one thing, actual reaction speed is another.

He can't physically react to V2 Ei or Minato in CQC despite being able to see them coming, nor has his limb speed proven to be too much for them to handle and counter in reaction.

That was Sasuke's issue with Lee in early Part 1, Lee made it clear that seeing isn't reacting when he kicked him in the chin and lectured him.

I wouldn't wager SM Naruto, who has legit 360 degree village-range sensing and 360 degree CQC danger sense pre-cog to be capable of reacting to V2 Ei or Minato in CQC to tag them, even with frog kata extending his range in front of, and around his limbs, which is greater range than gentle fist. SM Naruto is physically faster than Neji ever was. 

MS Sasuke was looking at Base Killer bee the entire time with Sharingan activated, and could not read his sword play well enough to avoid being stabbed half a dozen times. MS Sasuke was physically faster than Neji ever was. Base Killer Bee's sword play would be cake for V2 Ei & Minato to handle in CQC.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> Pre-cog is one thing, actual reaction speed is another.
> 
> He can't physically react to V2 Ei or Minato in CQC despite being able to see them coming, nor has his limb speed proven to be too much for them to handle and counter in reaction.
> 
> ...



Sasuke was able to physically react to Raikage and killer Bee, each during separate occasions, when they traveled straight to him with precog. Also Kakashi was able to react to V2 Bijuu with 4.5 stat in speed, which is the same as Neji's.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

V1 Raikage you mean. And again, that was MS Sasuke, who is physically faster than Neji.

Databook scores are inconsistent, outdated by hundreds of chapters and multiple arcs and contradict manga features. They are not needed, and are blatantly asinine to use when there is 700 chapters of features on a closed manga to reference.

V2 Jins aren't on the level of V2 Ei or Minato in any speed category in CQC.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> V1 Raikage you mean. And again, that was MS Sasuke, who is physically faster than Neji.
> 
> Databook scores are inconsistent, outdated by hundreds of chapters and multiple arcs and contradict manga features. They are not needed, and are blatantly asinine to use when there is 700 chapters of features on a closed manga to reference.
> 
> V2 Jins aren't on the level of V2 Ei or Minato in any speed category in CQC.




That's a mute point. When has Raikage or Minato ever blitz someone with the sharingan while moving straight towards them (with footspeed)? As for the FTG, Neji would be able to see where ever Kunai is all the times, and where Minato is all times. Even if Minato is incredibly fast Neji has the ability to expel chakra to protect himself from attacks.

So you're saying that no jin is comparable to Raikage in speed?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

Trolling said:


> That's a mute point. When has Raikage or Minato ever blitz someone with the sharingan while moving straight towards them (with footspeed)? As for the FTG, Neji would be able to see where ever Kunai is all the times, and where Minato is all times. Even if Minato is incredibly fast Neji has the ability to expel chakra to protect himself from attacks.
> 
> So you're saying that no jin is comparable to Raikage in speed?


You're implying because Edo Rinnegan Madara reacted to V2 Raikage, 3-toma Byakugan Neji will react to him?

Neji can't even react to the kunai in transit, which are faster than Kamui can manifest after activation.

Those V2 Jin, with a 3-toma Sharingan, the same one Neji is granted here, were hit by a blitzing 3-toma Kakashi with Raikiri, V2 Raikage effectively avoided MS Sasuke's Amaterasu from 5m when he had no knowledge MS Sasuke could use it beforehand.

Minato is faster than V2 Ei.

V2 Ei blitzed around Amaterasu and Manke Sharingan Sasuke's field of vision, and put his hand through MS Sasuke's (Sasuke had MS activated during this entire blitz, not the inferior 3-toma) ribcage Susano stiff arming him to the ground without a physical reaction other than movement of his head from MS Sasuke.

There is no comparison.

Neji gets babyshaked by either in CQC.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> You're implying because Edo Rinnegan Madara reacted to V2 Raikage, 3-toma Byakugan Neji will react to him?
> 
> Neji can't even react to the kunai in transit, which are faster than Kamui can manifest after activation.
> 
> ...



When are you talking about talking about Neji couldn't react to kunai, could you show a link?

They had no need to dodge, their protected by their V2 shroud and had teammates. 

Minato is faster then V2 A, with Hirashin

Sasuke didn't know where A was when he hit him, as karin noted


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

Link removed

Bro, you don't get haulted in your own blitz by Raikiri and hit with it unless you are too slow to move around it and counter attack accordingly.

Sasuke knew where A was, he was looking right at him with Manke Sharingan after he slammed his foot in the ground and gave up his position, bottom left of the panel below.

forced to use his MS

But he still struck him, and was moving at speeds that Sasuke couldn't effectively visualize ahead of time, requiring Ei to slam his leg down to give off his position- which didn't help Sasuke anyway forced to use his MS


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> Link removed
> 
> Bro, you don't get haulted in your own blitz by Raikiri and hit with it unless you are too slow to move around it and counter attack accordingly.
> 
> ...



How does that page show Neji couldn't react to anything?

They can dodge when they want to, as shown in the same page they get hit. 

Sasuke got hit because he thought Raikage wouldn't try to hit him with Amaterasu up.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

They can't dodge Kakashi's counter blitz, because they didn't.

Sasuke can't dodge V2 Ei in CQC, because he didn't.

Do you understand they can't do what they haven't shown?

MS Sasuke could not even perceive V2 Ei's movement, he avoided Amaterasu and moved around his entire vision scope to get behind him, and Sasuke was still looking forward until the moment Ei slammed his leg down in hesitation giving up his position.

3-toma Neji cannot physically react to someone that Manke Sharingan Sasuke cannot even perceieve the movement of.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> They can't dodge Kakashi's counter blitz, because they didn't.
> 
> Sasuke can't dodge V2 Ei in CQC, because he didn't.
> 
> ...



What your saying doesn't make any sense in the context of what actually happened. MS Sasuke lost sight of Raikage in part because he focusing on where Amaterasu showed up and in part because Raikage wasn't traveling in a straight line towards him. 

Sasuke noted himself he might have problems with speedsters who don't move in a straight line


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

He has two eyes and they were both open
forced to use his MS
forced to use his MS
forced to use his MS

The Raikage moved to the left and cut around his entire vision even as Sasuke turned his head but could not find him.

Are you implying MS Sasuke can perceive V2 Ei, when he has never proven to do so and was looking at him with both Mankey eyes and he still couldn't perceive him?


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> He has two eyes and they were both open
> forced to use his MS
> forced to use his MS
> forced to use his MS
> ...



He did that before Sasuke turned his head not as.

Are you implying that Sasuke can't perceive him when Raikage when he moves in a straight line directly towards him?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

What the hell are you talking about? He shunshin'd and Sasuke turned his head left because he thought he saw him move in that direction, but Ei was behind him before he could find him. He could not perceive his movements.

Would he perceive V2 Ei shunshin directly at him from 5m? Absolutely not.

Dude casually blitzed to the left of him, blitzed behind him, and then began moving toward his back before he could even discern where he was despite looking at him with both evolved Sharingan before he even moved.

This is irrelevant anyway, we're talking about Minato & V2 Ei in CQC (half a meter) against 3-toma Neji, not from 5m against MS Sasuke.

Give me one speed feature that suggests 3-toma Neji could perform better against V2 Ei than MS Sasuke. 

Give me one speed feature that suggests 3-toma Neji could perform better against Minato than MS Obito.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm looking at pg 13 and pf 14 of chp 462. E shunshin, then afterwards it shows Sasuke turning his head.

You have no evidence that he wouldn't perceive E coming in straight line towards him because it never happened.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

The burden of proof is on YOU, NOT ME, to prove MS Sasuke can periceive V2 Ei from 5m.

Because it has *NEVER* happened in the manga, Ei put his hands on Sasuke multiple times without a physical reaction, and Ei dodged Amaterasu which is one of the fastest techniques in the entire verse.

CQC (half a meter)- MS Sasuke has no chance against V2 Ei.

He couldn't even handle Base Killer Bee in CQC and the Raikage touched Sasuke multiple times in CQC at one point picking him up like a child.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> The burden of proof is on YOU, NOT ME, to prove MS Sasuke can periceive V2 Ei from 5m.
> 
> Because it has *NEVER* happened in the manga, Ei put his hands on Sasuke multiple times without a physical reaction, and Ei dodged Amaterasu which is one of the fastest techniques in the entire verse.
> 
> ...



Your the one making the assertion that E can blitz Sasuke with V2 while moving directly at him, when nothing suggest that.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

Bro, you're the one claiming he can perceive him in a straight line.

What the fuck are you talking about?

And I quote:


			
				Trolling said:
			
		

> MS Sasuke lost sight of Raikage in part because he focusing on where Amaterasu showed up and in part because Raikage wasn't traveling in a straight line towards him.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> Bro, you're the one claiming he can perceive him in a straight line.
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> And I quote:





DaVizWiz said:


> Sasuke can't dodge V2 Ei in CQC, because he didn't.





DaVizWiz said:


> Would he perceive V2 Ei shunshin directly at him from 5m? Absolutely not.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

CQC, aka close quarter combat is within half a meter.

5m is 10x that distance.

This:


			
				Trolling said:
			
		

> MS Sasuke lost sight of Raikage in part because he focusing on where Amaterasu showed up and in part because Raikage wasn't traveling in a straight line towards him.



is a claim that MS Sasuke would perceive V2 Ei from 5m.

You claimed this it is your responsibility to provide proof.

I have already provided proof for my claims:
-He dodged Amaterasu faster than anything Sasuke has ever reacted to
-He picked Sasuke up without a physical reaction
-He blitzed around his view and put his hand through his Susano stiff arming him without a reaction

Where is yours?


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> CQC, aka close quarter combat is within half a meter.
> 
> 5m is 10x that distance.
> 
> ...



Burden of Proof is on you proof this: 
 "Sasuke can't dodge V2 Ei in CQC, because he didn't."


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

My friend, Look up.

I provided proof.

This claim:


			
				Trolling said:
			
		

> MS Sasuke lost sight of Raikage in part because he focusing on where Amaterasu showed up and in part because Raikage wasn't traveling in a straight line towards him.



*Was stated before I made any claim about MS Sasuke and V2 Ei. *

Back up your claim, or shut the fuck up, please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> CQC, aka close quarter combat is within half a meter.
> 
> You claimed this it is your responsibility to provide proof.
> 
> ...



Dude none of that's proof that if he attacked in a straight line at Sasuke couldn't react. Sasuke reacted to him before he even picked him up. 



DaVizWiz said:


> Where is yours?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2016)

Dude, that's V1 Killer Bee Sasuke can see while moving straight.

Now you have to prove V1 Killer Bee >= V2 Ei from 5m

Good luck.

My points proved Ei has significantly faster shunshin (Amaterasu dodge, moving too fast for MS Sasuke to perceive) reaction speed (Amaterasu reaction) and attacking speed (physically touched MS twice without a physical reaction)

Ergo, it results in a dead MS Sasuke from half a meter distance.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 15, 2016)

In the panel you posted Karin blatantly says that Sasuke needed Amaterasu to guard himself against Raikage because he couldn't properly track his movement


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 15, 2016)

Powerful enough to make its user the ultimate pervert. 

The sharingan part would greatly enhance all of byakugans powers.

Damn...what Sakura wouldn't give for it. She would be able to spy Sasuke wherever he goes to pee regardless whether he is in the desert or in some forest.


----------

